# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Montego Bay Message Board >  Once you go, you kno

## Island Turf Tours

Attachment 49138
Attachment 49140Attachment 49139
Once you go you know.. 🇯🇲☀️🌴 Contact Island Turf Tours for your airport transfer, island tours and your private transportation needs while on the beautiful island of Jamaica. 
Contact: islandturftours@gmail.com WhatsApp: 1876-877-6952
Tel: 1876-797-6602
Check us out!!!

----------


## Island Turf Tours

Attachment 49142
Once you go you know.. 🇯🇲☀️🌴 Contact Island Turf Tours for your airport transfer, island tours and your private transportation needs while on the beautiful island of Jamaica. 
Contact: islandturftours@gmail.com WhatsApp: 1876-877-6952
Tel: 1876-797-6602
Check us out!!!

----------


## Island Turf Tours

Attachment 49217Attachment 49218Attachment 49219
Planning to visit and explore the beautiful island of Jamaica?

Getting around in Negril is an easy thing. Negril is separated into the West End (cliffs) or Beach (Norman Manley Boulevard) where your fair share of restaraunts and hotels lie. Walk about as the atmosphere is relaxed and meeting people is part of the experience. Just remember driving is on the left side in JA, so you must walk on your right (same side of the road) in order to see traffic coming towards you. The taxis are inexpensive and plentiful so if walking is not your pleasure then grab a taxi (always negotiate your fare before riding) and get about seeing the sights.
Please remember that the only legal taxis have red license plates. They are legally licensed and insured to carry paying passenger.

Island Turf Tours 

Making vacation fun, safe and memorable.
Located in Negril/ Jamaica.
Check us out at Island Turf Tours.  www.islandturftoursja.com

----------


## summer1

It is so beautiful

----------


## Linyong

How safe for a tourist to drive a rental car in Jamaica? Any comments are welcome. Thanks!

----------


## Rob

Welcome to Negril.com!

We drive here and have been all over the island. If you are not familiar with driving on the left, there will be a serious learning curve. You also need to drive defensively and use your mirrors!

If you have experience in driving on the left you should have no real issues.

----------

